# Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe



## kochtopfangler66 (25. Juli 2009)

Habe mir das obrige Echolot zugelegt.Komme eigendlich recht gut klar.Kann nur den QB nicht richtig deuten.Wer hat erfahrungen damit.Wenn ich bei 10m an einer steilen Kante lang fahre,müsste es doch eigendlich auf den linken Bildschirm runter und auf den 
rechten hoch gehen .Auf den 200khz Bildschirm oben drüber
sehe ich ja die Kante auch.


----------



## planlos13 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

servus,
habe das gleiche echo, leider kann ich dir aber nicht helfen da ich auch das gleiche problem habe#d

nutze seit längerem die dualbeam funktion.

also, über aufklärende antworten würde ich mich auch sehr freuen|supergri


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Habe mit schlageter vom echolotzentrum schon
gesprochen,der sagt es muss gehen.Es ist nur eine Einstellungssache
sagt er.
Das Echolot ist so super,einfache Menüführung und Bedienung,
nur mit dem QB bekomme ich es nicht hin
funktioniert der überhaupt !!!!!!!!!!!.Der Geber kann ja nicht defekt
sein,zeigt ihn im Systemtest  und auf dem Echo ja auch.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich mal jemand dazu meldet!!!!!!


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo 
wie lange hast du dein echo schon planlos13


----------



## Markus18 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hab das gleiche Echo und das selbe Problem. Hab es schon mit diversen Einstellungen versucht, doch leider hat das alles nicht geholfen. Im Beratungsgespräch, als mir Herr Schlageter die Funktion erklärte, erschien mir diese als nützlich. In der Praxis hilft mir das ganze aber nichts, da ich es einfach nicht hinbekomme die Funktion zu nutzen.
Erst gestern bin ich wieder testweisen an einer sehr steil abfallenden Kante entlang gefahren. Ergebnis war aber leider enttäuschend, da rechts die gleiche Höhe angezeigt worden ist wie links.;+
Wenn in dieser Sache mal Klarheit geschaffen werden könnte wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (21. August 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo,

ich fliege am 11. September in die Zentrale von Humminbird nach Eufaula / Nähe Atlanta / USA und verbringe dort ein paar Tage mit Schulungen und in der Produktion. Der Chef nimmt mich mit auf´s Wasser. Dann spreche ich nochmal die Sache mit dem QuadraBeam Geber an. Denn die meisten Kunden haben noch nie Probleme damit gehabt, Unterschiede zu sehen. Vielleicht handelt es sich vereinzelt um ein technisches Problem mit dem Geber. Generell funktioniert das Extrem Gut!! Sobald ich mehr weiß, melde ich mich wieder dazu. Dann habe ich auch neue Fotos und Video´s von dort mitgebracht!!!

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Lonny (11. September 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo,

Habe das problem auch :-( !
Gibts neuigkeiten ?




Daniel


----------



## Echolotzentrum (11. September 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Sitze gerade auf dem Flughafen in Frankfurt auf dem Weg nach Humminbird in Amerika.
Kann ab Montag oder Dienstag mehr berichten. Geduld, Geduld.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. September 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Viel Spaß da drüben. #h
Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Lonny (11. September 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Wünsche einen Guten Flug 


Und viel Spaß 


LG: daniel


----------



## planlos13 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

super, freue mich auf antworten, und auf ein funktionierenden geber:q


----------



## Seemännchen (15. September 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Habe mir heute auch ein Humminbird 718 QB gekauf. Bin gespannt auf Neues !


----------



## Echolotzentrum (15. September 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Erst einmal: Das sollte jeder einmal machen! Der Besuch bei Humminbird war ein riesiges Erlebnis. Tolle Leute und ein Chef, der vorher Raketen für die F16 Kampfflugzeuge entwickelt hat. Das beeindruckt. 

Zum Problem: Wir lassen die Geräte unserer Kunden abholen und ich werden diese am Wochenende alle genau überprüfen. Denn nachdem ich die Produktion für die Geber besichtigt habe, kommt eventuell ein Verschieben der Geberkristalle beim Vergießen mit Epoxy in Frage. Deshalb ist der Erfassungsbereich zu klein und zeigt die Strukturen nicht. Was heute wieder alle Geräte bei uns hier einwandfrei geschafft haben. Also, bitte alle bei uns anrufen und einen Abholauftrag durch uns veranlassen. Meine Frau hilft gerne. Tel. 05255 934700
Noch ne wichtige Info für die Besitzer von 718 / 728 / usw. Wir spielen demnächst eine neue Software auf eure Geräte. Diese heißt SWITCHFIRE!!!!!! Damit entspricht die Technik praktisch der Digitaltechnik. Denn egal, ob es die Lowrance oder andere Geräte sind, handelt es sich dabei um neuartige Filtermethoden (das ist der einfache Ausdruck für eine überaus komplexe Rechenleistung). Und diese läuft auch bei euren Geräten. Auch nachträglich! Die Erklärung dazu gibt in den Schulungen und den neuen Videos.

Fotos und Videos folgen auch in Kürze.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Lonny (18. September 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo,


Du Thomas  Läuft die neue Software auch auf einen 727 ? Mit QB ?




LG: daniel


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Bin leider noch nicht zum testen gekommen.

Jch hoffe ,das ich das Wochenende dazu komme

und das Echo funktioniert.      #6


----------



## infabi (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo und guten Morgen,
gibt es mittlerweile Erfahrungen mit dem HB 718 mit QB in Verbindung mit dem neuen Update? Habel sich die Probleme beim 718 mit den neuen Update geklärt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Infabi


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo
Das Thema ist ja schon eine Weile her.Ich möchte es aber noch
mal ansprechen.Hat den jemand eine Einstellung gefunden oder habt ihr euch damit abgefunden das der Quadra nicht funktioniert.Vieleicht könnte sich der Fachmann ja noch mal 
zu Wort melden.

                                                         #d


----------



## saarländer 24 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo, 
jetzt hab ich mich heute abend durch so viele Optionen an Echoloten gearbeitet und mich eigentlich für das 718QB entschieden. Nun les ich dann zum Abschluß diesen Trööt. Na danke...
Meine Frage an die Besitzer solcher Lote; sind die Probleme behoben und könnt Ihr dieses Gerät empfehlen??

Vielen dank schonmal für eure Antworten.

mfg aus´m südwesten


----------



## Anglersuchti (26. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo, was heist Bootsgeschwindikeit (steht im Katalog)? Gewisse Echolote haben es andere nicht. Danke im Voraus, Anglersuchti


----------



## prignitz_angler (26. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*



saarländer 24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetzt hab ich mich heute abend durch so viele Optionen an Echoloten gearbeitet und mich eigentlich für das 718QB entschieden. Nun les ich dann zum Abschluß diesen Trööt. Na danke...
> Meine Frage an die Besitzer solcher Lote; sind die Probleme behoben und könnt Ihr dieses Gerät empfehlen??
> 
> ...




Tach


Kauf ddir lieber das 728 dann funktioniert auch das QB....


----------



## Pudel (26. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo Leute ich habe auch das 718 mit QB.
Ich versuche damit Waller zu suchen und zu klopfen leider bisher ohne Erfolg.
Habt ihr vielleicht Tips zur Einstellung des Echos oder besser noch kommt jemand aus meiner Ecke ( BW 88427 ) der evtl mit mir mal nen Abend aufßs Wasser geht um zu klopfen???
Wäre echt super wenn sich jemand finden würde!

Ach noch was ich hab mir das Lot mitte des Jahres gekauft da müsste doch dann mit dem Geber alles stimmen. Ich hab mich durch die Anleitung gelesen bin aber nicht sicher ob ich das alles richtig umsetze.


----------



## Pudel (26. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

keiner heute da der nen Tipp hat???


----------



## Pudel (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Also fals sich noch ein spezi aus meiner Ecke findet und sich mit dem Lot auskennt einfach melden wäre echt dankbar wenn mal einer mit mir auf den See fährt und mir das Lot näher bringt.


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo
Da wird dir wohl keiner helfen.Ich habe mich damit abgefunden
das der QB beim 718 nicht funktioniert.Nutze nur 83/200 khz.
Da wäre das 728 mit Qb wohl die bessere Entscheidung für dich gewesen. Ich habe meins im Echolotzentrum gekauft .Er konnte mir aber auch nicht helfen.Man sollte denken wenn man es beim Fachmann Kauft,daß es funktioniert.Aber Pustekuchen.    #d#d#d


----------



## Hunter 40 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Ich habe dieses Echolot auch und musste feststellen das der falsche Geber mitgeliefert wurde um QB zu bekommen. Schaut mal hier. :q

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/shop/wbc.php?sid=74494587ec4&tpl=produktdetail.html&pid=5091&rid=143&recno=1.


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hatte meins im Echozentrum zur überprüfung.Angeblich alles i.O. 
Funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht.So einen Geber habe ich.


----------



## Hunter 40 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Das Echolot wird mit einen normalen Dual Beam Geber geliefert. Ihr müßt Euch den Geber mit Zusatzfunktion für QB kaufen. Seht hier nach.

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/shop/wbc.php?sid=74494587ec4&tpl=produktdetail.html&pid=5091&rid=143&recno=1


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Ich habe doch einen QB geber dran vom Echolotzentrum.


----------



## Hunter 40 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Bei mir war das das Problem. Dann kann ich Dir auch leider nicht helfen. Versuche doch über den Suport eine Hilfe zu bekommen.|rolleyes


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das dein 718 mit QB 
richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Pudel (30. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*



kochtopfangler66 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da wird dir wohl keiner helfen.Ich habe mich damit abgefunden
> das der QB beim 718 nicht funktioniert.Nutze nur 83/200 khz.
> Da wäre das 728 mit Qb wohl die bessere Entscheidung für dich gewesen. Ich habe meins im Echolotzentrum gekauft .Er konnte mir aber auch nicht helfen.Man sollte denken wenn man es beim Fachmann Kauft,daß es funktioniert.Aber Pustekuchen. #d#d#d


@Kochtopfangler66
Da hab ich meines auch her!! 
@Hunter40
Den richtigen Geber hab ich wohl!!

Gestern Abend war ich beim klopfen und ich hab tatsächlich 3 Waller steigen sehen.
Der Bildschirm war aufgeteilt links 83khz und rechts 200khz
Auf der linken schirmseite hab ich ihn steigen gesehen somit war es ja direckt unterm Boot?? Oder irre ich mich jetzt???


----------



## Markus18 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Ja, du irrst dich.
Der 83er hat nen Strahlkegel von 60 Grad, der 200er von 20 Grad.
Somit ist der 83er Strahl breiter und der Fisch war nicht unmittelbar unter deinem Boot.


----------



## Pudel (31. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Danke für die Antwort jetzt bin ich etwas schlauer!!!

Kennst du dich zufällig mit diesem Gerät aus???

denn eine Frage hab ich da noch!
Nach dem einschalten des Geräts erscheinen auf dem Bildschirm3 Spalten mit Echos! zeigt diese Ansicht evtl. genauer an wo der Fisch steigt in dem Fall wäre es ja links unter und rechts vom Boot??? Oder??


----------



## Markus18 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Also ich hab das Gerät, ob ich mich jetzt damit auskenne? 
Ich komme klar damit, bis halt dem alten Problem mit dem Quadra.
Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz, wenn du es mal anders, genauer ausdrücken könntest.


----------



## Nordlicht22 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

lang lang ist ja her,habt ihr was neues zu berichten???


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Der QB am 718 funktioniert nicht.Nutze die Funktion schon 
lange nicht mehr(hat ja noch nie funktioniert).Das schlimme ist 
das 718 wird ja noch mit QB angepriesen.(auch beim Fachhändler)


----------



## Ikonengolf (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

@ all ,

darf ich den Tread nochmal vorholen ?
Leider habe ich hier zu spät reingeschaut ... :-(
Also ich hab das HB 718 vor längerem beim Echolotzentrum gekauft. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich es dann eingeschickt um ein Software Update durchführen zu lassen und habe gefragt ob es sich lohnt gleich für: 95,- Euro den Quadra Beam Geber dazu zu ordern. Da wurde mir gesagt das es ich auf jeden Fall absolut lohnt den Quadra Beam Geber zu nutzen.
Also habe ich den gleich mitbestellt...
Leider kam ich jetzt erst dazu das Gerät mit der aktuellen Software und dem Quadra Beam Geber zu nutzen. Also ich habe riesen Probs... Meine Hausgewässer sind durchschnittlich 2 - 4 Meter tief mit einigen Scharkanten die bis auf 6 - 7 Meter tief abfallen und ein paar Löcher die bis auf max. 20 Meter tief runter gehen. Es war mir nun nicht möglich eines dieser markanten Löcher oder der tiefer abfallenden Scharkanten zu finden. Die Tiefen Anzeige (oben links) blinkt bei 3,6 - 3,7 Meter und nichts wird mehr aufgezeichnet, weder im oberen Hauptfenster noch auf den unteren rechts/links Fenstern. Ich sehe genau wie der Gewässerboden anfängt steil abzufallen und dann geht nix mehr und wie gesagt die Tiefenanzeige blinkt bei: 3,6 oder 3,7 Meter. Ich habe schon mit den Tiefen vorgaben gespielt also obere Linie mal auf 0 oder 1 oder 2 Meter und die max.Tiefe mal auf Auto und mal auf max. 20 Meter, alles ohne Erfolg. Auch mit der Empfindlichkeit habe ich variiert alles ohne Erfolg. Auch die Tiefenanzeige stimmt oft absolut nicht, es wird eine viel zu geringe oft stark schwankende Tiefe angezeigt, und es sind mit sicherheit keine Krautteppiche oder ähnliches vorhanden gewesen.
Gibt es jemanden, der ein HB 718 mit Quadrabeam Geber einsetzt und welches auch wirklich funktioniert??? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Herr Schlageter persönlich mir einen Quadrabeam Geber empfiehlt obwohl er weiß das diese Kombi nicht funzt... Ich habe keine Böcke den alten Geber wieder zu montieren und mir den 95,- Euro nutzlosen Quadrabeam Geber sinnlos als Briefbeschwerer ins Regal zu legen.
Besten Dank schon mal im voraus für hoffentlich hilfreiche Antworten...
Ciao und Petri... ;-)

PS: es scheint irgendwie (bei einigen) doch zu funktionieren:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByhLrvkH6fg

PPS: würde das 718èr gern um GPS erweitern um Hotspots schneller zu finden, gibts da auch Probleme oder irgend was wichtiges zu beachten ? Wie erweitere ich am günstigsten um GPS ???

PPPS: Habe heute (Feiertag) nur kurz nach meiner Online Anfrage beim Echolotzentrum per Kontakt Formular einen telefonischen Rückruf von Herrn Schlageter persönlich erhalten ! ;-) Das ist schon mal ein super kundenfreundlicher Service ! Ich bekomme Morgen einen neuen Quadra Beam Geber zugeschickt ! Also erst mal Daumen hoch für derart erstklassigen Service !!! :-D Respekt !!!


----------



## Pudel (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo
Also so ein Bild wie auf dem Echolot im Video hab ich auf meinem Lot noch gar nie nicht gesehen! 
Ich werd mal gleich losziehen und es nochmal testen! 
wohl scheint der QB Geber bei mir auch nicht zu funzen wie er sollte.
Meld mich wieder! :vik:


----------



## Pudel (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

bin nochmal durchs ganze Menue gehopst und siehe da es geht! ist alles ne einstellungssache!#6


----------



## Zenno1985 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hi Pudel was hast den eingestellt ?


----------



## Pudel (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Berichte ich dir heute Abend! 
Nur kurz
gleich beim ersten Bild sah ich immer von links nach rechts 3 Spalten für mich total unübersichtlich! bin ins Menue und unter dem letzten Punkt in der ersten Menuespalte hab ich den OB geber umgestellt! gibt 2 oder 3 veränderungen / Standart und noch 2 den wechseln und dann hatte ich das fenster!
Muß leider zur Arbeit sonst hätt ichs genauer erklärt!
Nehm heute Abend das Echo an den PC und erklärs genauer! 
Bis denne! 
Pu


----------



## Zenno1985 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## Ikonengolf (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

@ all ,


also als erstes mal ein Lob an den Herrn Schlageter vom Echolotzentrum !!!   :m  |wavey:  #6    :vik:
Hab` an  `nem Sonntag per Online Kontaktformular auf: WWW.Echolotzentrum.de gemeldet, das mein Humminbird 718 mit dem neuen Quadrabeam GEBER NICHT KORREKT FUNZT.
Am gleichen Tag (Sonntag) erhielt ich `nen Rückruf vom CHEF persönlich ...   RESPEKT  !!!   #6      :m
Ein paar Tage später hatte ich `nen Neuen Geber per Post erhalten...  
Leider kam ich erst heute dazu den neuen Quadra Beam Geber zu testen ?!?    #d  |kopfkrat  
Aber ich kann EINDEUTIG sagen: Quadra Beam mit dem Humminbird 718 funzt Oberbonus 2+ , Weltklasse , Genial !!!   :vik:
Riesen Dank an`s  ECHOLOTZENTRUM  !!!  :m  |wavey:     #6  :q  :vik:

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Markus18 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Nu dann fahr mal bitte parallel zu einer steil abfallenden Kante und mach mal ein Bild von der Anzeige.
Wäre Dir zu Dank verpflichtet.
L.G. Markus


----------



## strecker (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Moin, 

ich hab zwar ein 728, bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob alles so funzt wie es soll. Wenn ich z.B. parallel an einer Kante lang fahre, müsste die Bodenlinie auf der einen Seite ja eigentlich höher sein als die andere. So ist es zumindest im Demo-Modus. Die Realität sieht aber anders aus. Auf dem Foto fahre ich direkt an einer Steilkante lang. Links gehts hoch, rechts runter. Die beiden Fenster zeigen trotzdem diesselbe Tiefe an. Wie ist das bei Euch? 

Petri, Strecker


----------



## Markus18 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Leider genau so. Das ist ja auch das Problem welches ich moniere.


----------



## Fischsuppe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit ca. 4 Jahren das 737 mit QB, das mit Softwareupdates immer auf dem neusten Stand gebracht wurde. Bislang wird auch bei diesem Gerät, wie am Foto von "strecker" zu sehen ist, die gleiche Tiefe links und rechts angezeigt. Ich verwende die QB-Funktion zum Erkunden von Krautfeldern, d.h. wo fängt die Krautkante an bzw. wo endet sie. Das funktioniert sehr gut. Ich denke allerdings, dass die Geber einen grundsätzlichen Konstruktionfehler haben, sodass eine Korrekte Tiefenanzeige an einer Steilkante nicht möglich ist. 
Oder gibt es einen Nutzer, bei dem dies doch der Fall ist ? Wie äußert sich eigentlich der Händler, der hier genannt wurde, zu diesem Problem ?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Baitbrother (5. März 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo Leute,

bitte entschuldigt dass ich das alte leidige Thema wieder aufgreife, aber mich würde nochmal  euere Meinung interessieren, da wir ja von erheblichen Preisdifferenzen sprechen.

Ich möchte den nächstenSchritt gehen und mir ein vernünftiges Echolot kaufen.

Natürlich wäre es besser günstiger davon zu kommen, deshalb nun meine Frage:

Ist das Hummingbird 728 wirklich soviel besser als das 718.

Klar, 4000W Sendeleistung statt 2400W.
Es soll also auch Fische die auf dem Grund liegen, vorallem größere, zeigen wo das 718 schwächelt. Dafür latzt man natürlich ein gutes Stück mehr Geld. Lohnt es sich denn ?

Und ist der Quadra Beam Geber wirklich sinnvoll? 
( viele hatten ja Probleme, bei manchen hatte es sich geklärt)

Ich fische im Süßwasser, durchschnittlich bis 15m Tiefe....könnte auch mal mehr werden auf Reisen in tiefere Gewässer um Raubfische aufzustöbern.

Hoffe ihr könnt mich in meiner Entscheidung etwas Sicherheit geben, was sich lohnt oder nicht... wäre super!

Besten Dank, Baitbro


----------



## vdausf (5. März 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hi baitbrother,
hatte das 728er mit QB - kann die Mängel nicht bestätigen!
Kein Problem mit dem Geber, hab jetzt ein 778er mit QB war aber noch nicht mit am Wasser! ;-(
Schau dir mal die verschiedenen Bilder der Echolote mit unterschiedlicher Sendeleistung an, da wirst Dich für ein Gerät mit mehr Leistung entscheiden. Kaufst das Teil ja nicht nur für ein Jahr! Dann lieber noch ein paar Tage gespart.....
Schlageter Ecoholotzentrum kann ich nur empfehlen!

Gruß Volker


----------



## Baitbrother (6. März 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*



vdausf schrieb:


> Hi baitbrother,
> hatte das 728er mit QB - kann die Mängel nicht bestätigen!
> Kein Problem mit dem Geber, hab jetzt ein 778er mit QB war aber noch nicht mit am Wasser! ;-(
> Schau dir mal die verschiedenen Bilder der Echolote mit unterschiedlicher Sendeleistung an, da wirst Dich für ein Gerät mit mehr Leistung entscheiden. Kaufst das Teil ja nicht nur für ein Jahr! Dann lieber noch ein paar Tage gespart.....
> ...


 
Hallo Volker,

danke schonmal vorab für deine Auskunft.

Leider ist es schwer Bilder wärend des Betriebes zu vergleichen.. Man findet im Netz fast nix.. deswegen kann ich da nicht urteilen... haste n Tipp wo ich das mal sehen kann, ohne mir beide zu kaufen und nebeneinander laufen zu lassen?? 

Klar, die Sendeleistung spricht ja für sich.
Nur was sagst du aus der Erfahrung kannst du Fische gut erkennen und auch, wie von Herrn Schlageter beschrieben, große Fische die am Grund stehen???|kopfkrat
Das soll mit 2400W nicht möglich sein.

Also wie ich rausgehört habe kannst du das QB auch empfehlen ja ???

Denke auch dass es eine investition für mehrere Jahre ist. Nur bei dem doppelten Preis sollte man sich ja vorher mal die Meinung einholen, ob der Nutzen der daraus entsteht auch wirklich die Mehrleistung wert ist.

Danke nochmal vorab für deine Hilfe !#6


----------



## vdausf (8. März 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Hallo,
schau einfach mal auf der Seite vom echolotzentrum.
sind zwar nur die Bilder der verschiedenen Echolote aber da kannst den Unterschied der Sendeleistung schon gut erkennen.
...und bei youtube einfach mal humminbird eingeben....
Gruß


----------



## Baitbrother (8. März 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*



vdausf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schau einfach mal auf der Seite vom echolotzentrum.
> sind zwar nur die Bilder der verschiedenen Echolote aber da kannst den Unterschied der Sendeleistung schon gut erkennen.
> ...und bei youtube einfach mal humminbird eingeben....
> Gruß


 

danke für den Tip...doch dort sieht man ja nur die Lote mit aufgeklebten Displaybildern, die sollen nicht der Auflösung entsprechen. Und die zur Sendeleistung... dass das eine 4000W und das andre 2400W hat wusste ich ja schon, leider finde ich auf youtube sehr, sehr wenig und fast nichts auf deutsch.

Vielen Dank aber trotzdem für die Tips!!!|wavey:


----------



## vdausf (9. März 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit QB   Hilfe*

Du solltest einfach mal mit Herrn Schlageter telefonieren....
Bis jetzt immer sehr gute Info erhalten und meiner Meinung nach ein absoluter Profi im Bezug auf Echolote!!!!!!

Gruß Volker


----------

